# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  STL viewer

## Marm

Since most everything we do is based around STL files, it'd be nice if we had a built in STL viewer, ala Thingiview.  

I'm guessing there's some financial investment required, but I'd hope it'd be a feasible project.  Heck, running a kickstarter would offset some of the cost and advertise for the site at the same time.

----------

